# Classic Driving



## Zoey3 (Feb 15, 2012)

I want to know the difference in Classic Pleasure and Classic Country Pleasure driving. I could not find a video of a Classic Country Pleasure driving class. Could anyone provide a picture or a video of a Classic Country driving horse/class? I am hoping its less movment then the Pleasure driving, because I am hoping I can show my Classic Shetland in driving one day, but she does not have high movment. Her movement is like a AMHR County Pleasure driving mini.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Leeana (Feb 16, 2012)

Here is a video of a Classic Pleasure Class at Congress of Blue Rhythm.


----------



## Zoey3 (Feb 16, 2012)

Perfect, that answers my question. I saw the first video when I was searching through YouTube and knew my girl would not be competetive in the Pleasure driving class. I was hoping the County Pleasure driving is signifcantly less high movement so she may be okay in that class. Three of the horses(in the Country Pleasure class you posted) including the one you wanted me to look at are about where she is, the other(the 2nd one that passes in the begining) has a pretty high step. Do you know how the class placed?

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Leeana (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually don't, I left that morning before the performance classes started. I did not take that video. I can ask and find out if you want me to, i'm not sure if he remembers how it placed...this was back in June.


----------

